# Briggs Stratton wont start - 12hp model: 498027



## inetquestion (Apr 14, 2010)

*fixed it!*

Took the head off to find the upper valve seat had come out. Tapped it back in with a punch and also around the rim to tighten the fit. Cranked on the first try and runs perfect. Hoping it doesn't happen again...

-Inet


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> Took the head off to find the upper valve seat had come out.


Now that's some DIY!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

